# New pen blanks casted today



## Fay Prozora (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow! When I took these out of the mold, my mouth was watering for pop sickles.. I might have to paint the inside of the drill hole before I put in the brass tube for pens so it won't show through the blank. Saw a video on how to do that. Any way, there is enough resign for one more pen or a bottle stopper blank. I have a replacement of the easy mold stuff coming tomorrow so I will be able to finish the bottle stopper mold I started and maybe another mold or two. When I got the stuff there was only about 4 oz of product in each of the two containers and it was not 1 pound as advertised so I contacted the seller and told them there was not enough product to get one bottle stopper mold made and I was unhappy with spending over $40.00 for a product I could not use because there wasn't enough. I have no idea why the containers were more than half empty and they were new containers too. Any way, long story short, they sent me an email later in the day and said they are replacing it free of charge and upgrading to a one day shipping at no cost to me. Since I could not return that I used up, they said not to worry about that. Any way. I did purchase a mold from Fred Wissen one on this  site and he makes and sells molds for pens and bottle stoppers and he has some tube in molds too. I got one of the slim line pen molds today and I used it and it is awesome. These blanks came out really nice. There are two that came out a little bit flat because I ran out of what I thought I had enough for. But those will not go to waste as I can use them to make center rings for the pens or I can try to laminate them and still get pens out of them. So I will hang onto those as they can be used for some thing. Enjoy the pictures,,,, Be careful, you might want a pop sickle after seeing these pictures,,, LOL!   Tomorrow I plan to go out to the park and look for big pine cones and try turning a pine cone pen for kicks.... Fay


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 9, 2015)

They do remind me of popsicles!  Very fun colors...


----------



## Fay Prozora (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you. I think I will call them popsicles.  I was wondering how some of you are getting those swirl designs in your blanks? I'm using the powder pigments but can't seem to get any of the swirls so I was wondering id the liquid stuff would work for that. I'm having a lot of fun casting these blanks but had no idea that it made me want some popsicles! DANG! Can't wait to get these on the lathe and turn them. I hope they will turn nice. There are very few bubbles that I can see and I didn't use a pressure pot as I don't have one as yet. I just love the mold I bout from Fred Wissen.    Fay


----------



## magpens (Mar 9, 2015)

Fay .... Congratulations !!  Those look lovely .... nice enough to eat !!!! :biggrin:

How much time do you have to wait from pouring until you can take the blank out of the mold ?


----------



## Fay Prozora (Mar 10, 2015)

Not too long. I waited until they cooled down before I took them out so about a half hour or so. This stuff takes shape fast. The batch I did before this one the blank took a little bit of the mold with it so I now use the spray release stuff and this batch came out real nice. I could have waited a little bit longer as I didn't want to blanks to sag as I was taking them out. So just to let them cool down. I don't know what is in it that gets it warm, but that mold is great!


----------

